

Aza, where were you? Firefox 4 UI Complaints. - yarone
http://www.yarone.com/2011/03/few-firefox-4-ui-complaints.html

======
yarone
FYI Aza is Aza Raskin, formerly the Creative Lead for Firefox. He has a
background (and DNA; his father is human-computer interface expert Jef Raskin)
in user interface design.

~~~
unwind
Also FYI, Aza left the Mozilla project to start up something called "Massive
Health", here's his blog post about the new business:
<http://www.azarask.in/blog/post/leaving-mozilla/>.

